# Interview With Sigma CEO Kazuto Yamaki



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 15, 2017)

```
Sigma Canada had a chance to interview CEO Kazuto Yamaki during his visit to Canada.</p>
<p><strong>Some highlights from the interview:</strong></p>

<ul>
<li>Was there ever a Sigma 24-70mm f/2.0 Art lens?</li>
<li>Will Sigma consider making CINE Anamorphic lenses?</li>
<li>Sigma’s plan for FE mount lenses in the future. Same lenses with E mount, or new designs?</li>
<li>What does the future of lens technology hold? Why are they still big and bulky?</li>
<li>Some personal questions about him, his fav photographers, what websites he visits, and cameras he regularly shoots with.</li>
</ul>
<p>We were <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-24-70-f2-os-hsm-coming-cr1/">told back in 2013</a> that Sigma was working on a 24-70mm f/2 lens and it looks like according to Mr Yamaki, that it was just too difficult to make usable.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2017)

I recall reading a interview from someone at Sigma a few years back saying they were looking at one, but it was proving to be very difficult. I think that at super wide apertures, tolerance buildups from all the moving lens groups are not able to deliver the precise accuracy needed. It could be done if enough money were thrown at it, but we might not like the price or the weight. Active internal elements that use a motor to adjust their position and final image sharpness using feedback from a camera sensor could possibly do it and super wide apertures. I'm not sure how they could correct lens element / group tilt errors, that might also be a major cause.


----------



## sanj (Jul 16, 2017)

I wish the person asking the questions was doing a better job. This could have been taken to greater depths.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2017)

sanj said:


> I wish the person asking the questions was doing a better job. This could have been taken to greater depths.



Remember, this was Sigma Interviewing Sigma for PR purposes . The questions were probably worked out in advanced, that's just the way it normally works, they want questions and answers for potential customers who represent the average photographer who may be moving up from his Canon 18-55. We would see more penetrating questions from a live forum such as a photography show where things were not rehearsed and a knowledgeable pro or enthusiast photographer was asking.


----------



## thepod (Jul 16, 2017)

(admin: video isn't showing on your page on mobile, if you care. I had to switch to desktop mode to find it)

I always really enjoy these interviews with Mr. Yamaki. I love how open and candid he is.

I was surprised to hear him mention he enjoys reading rumor sites!

Mr. Yamaki, if you are reading this: my 35mm Art is now my most used lens. It opened me up to the joy of using primes, which are now my favorite too. I also have the 50mm Art and 150-600 C, which I also really like. I never thought I could afford to own a super-tele of this quality.

/gush


----------



## MintChocs (Jul 16, 2017)

I love my Sigma Art 50mm. Some of my best portraits shot on this lens, I wouldn't have been able to buy the Canon F1.2 version as beyond my budget. Since then I have never ruled out Sigma glass when looking at a purchase. I hope they consider more Lenses for the Contemporary line which are sharp but smaller and lighter, not everyone wants a heavy 1.4. Every time I watch an interview with him I wish I had a CEO like him instead of my current one who is disliked by all his staff.


----------



## CanonGuy (Jul 17, 2017)

I shoot wedding and primarily using 35, 50 and 85 Art now a days. Love the tone and contrast Art lenses produce. And I've started using 24-35 Art instead of 24-70 2.8L. Simply put, Art line is amazing and it's been a game changer for me.

This man is a hero in my eye. Love his approach and vision.


----------



## pinoyplaya4life (Jul 18, 2017)

CanonGuy said:


> I shoot wedding and primarily using 35, 50 and 85 Art now a days. Love the tone and contrast Art lenses produce. And I've started using 24-35 Art instead of 24-70 2.8L. Simply put, Art line is amazing and it's been a game changer for me.
> 
> This man is a hero in my eye. Love his approach and vision.



How do you like the 24-35 f/2 ART? I am contemplating between adding two prime lenses (24mm and 35mm ART f/1.4) or get the f/2 24-35 ART. I own the 50mm ART and is my all around go to lens for pretty much everything. I don't want to have to carry two additional prime lenses so I was thinking of the 24-35 ART which is just 1 stop less light and I think its worth the sacrifice to have really a 24mm and 35mm lens. Was also thinking of the new 24-70 f/2.8 which is even a wider range but 2.8 ugh. But also don't want to render my 50mm ART useless and get used to shooting with that lens instead.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 18, 2017)

thepod said:


> I was surprised to hear him mention he enjoys reading rumor sites!
> 
> Mr. Yamaki, if you are reading this:



If he's also reading this: please show the M system some love


----------



## CanonGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

pinoyplaya4life said:


> CanonGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot wedding and primarily using 35, 50 and 85 Art now a days. Love the tone and contrast Art lenses produce. And I've started using 24-35 Art instead of 24-70 2.8L. Simply put, Art line is amazing and it's been a game changer for me.
> ...



i love the 24-35 art and it's awesome during the wedding where extra reach is critical. But in my engagement shoots, I always take the 35 art instead. As I can move freely during an engagement session. If you are not super fancy about 1.4, go for the 24-35.


----------



## csibra (Jul 25, 2017)

You knew what I like to see from Sigma?
A new 10-18 DC (Art?) lens with some decent aperture (2.8 at least).


----------

